# Male guppy relationships



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

How snappy/violent can male guppies get while courting females?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Extremely. If there isn't sufficient m/f ratio, they can harass the females to death and/or harass other males to death keeping them away.


----------



## SmotMon (Oct 30, 2006)

Cichlidsrule said:


> How snappy/violent can male guppies get while courting females?


Hi,

Yes, you probably want to keep at least a 2:1 male to female ratio in your tank (certainly if you have more than one male.)

I have also seen male guppies nip at the gills of other fish (mainly the females) when they aren't getting their own way with the ladies (so to speak) even in environments where there are plenty of females per male.

Best,


----------

